

Game Developers Conference and space-time diagrams - phenylene
http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/abrash/game-developers-conference-and-space-time-diagrams/

======
dylanrw
I'm really excited about where these headsets are going. My one reservation is
whether long term use will lead to strabismus or extra eye strain...

